# Downtime: Next Step



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I apologize for all the downtime and I should have done this a long time ago. 

I am no longer confident in my or our managed host's ability to keep SAS up and running with an uptime and performance that I want for you guys. I don't blame the host. It's just that a high-traffic forum with millions of posts has very specific needs.

We are going to be moving to an enterprise level Software as a Service (SaaS) hosting situation where everything will be taken care of. The host will be one that specializes in hosting forums and has many large clients whose forums have thousands of people on them at a time.

For now, that's all the details I'll be providing as some decisions still have to be made, but I promise I'll keep you updated. 

Your feedback will be welcomed and taken into account during the entire process.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know, Drew.


----------

